# firefox: youtube hängt sich auf, chrome: kein Sound [solved]

## tazinblack

Keine Ahnung warum, aber mit firefox hängen sich youtube videos nach ein paar Sekunden. Sound gibts auch keinen  :Sad: 

Deshalb hab ich mal chrome installiert und da laufen die Videos aber Sound gibts auch keinen.  :Sad: 

Amarok spielt Musik, also scheint das mal grundsätzlich zu gehen.

Irgendwelche Tipps?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Am besten immer die Version mit angeben und auch dein Flash-Plugin.

Bei mir sind das:

```
[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  11.2.202.332^ms {debug kde selinux sse2 ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  11.2.202.332^ms(22:04:11 15.12.2013)(kde sse2 -debug -selinux ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer.html

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

[I] www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  *10.0.11 17.0.9 24.1.1 24.2.0 (~)26.0 {+alsa bindist custom-cflags custom-optimization +dbus debug gstreamer +ipc +jit libnotify +minimal pgo pulseaudio selinux startup-notification system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-sqlite +webm wifi LINGUAS="af ak ar as ast be bg bn_BD bn_IN br bs ca cs csb cy da de el en_GB en_ZA eo es_AR es_CL es_ES es_MX et eu fa fi fr fy_NL ga_IE gd gl gu_IN he hi_IN hr hu hy_AM id is it ja kk km kn ko ku lg lt lv mai mk ml mr nb_NO nl nn_NO nso or pa_IN pl pt_BR pt_PT rm ro ru si sk sl son sq sr sv_SE ta ta_LK te th tr uk vi zh_CN zh_TW zu"}

```

Das Verhalten habe ich aktuell nur bei Partnerseiten die Werbung schalten und dann erst Youtube-Videos einbinden. Da läuft dann die Werbung aber das Video nicht.

Bei Youtube Selber habe ich keine Probleme. Meine typischen Verdächtigen sind da immer die Hardwarebeschleunigung oder die Webseitengestaltung der Anbieter auch was die Implementierung der Werbung vor dem Video betrifft. Javascript habe ich zum Beispiel deaktiviert.

Hast du bei deinem Flash diese Flags "ABI_X86" gesetzt? Ich habe noch einen anderen Rechner bei dem es immer wieder zu Farbveränderungen kommt wenn ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert habe, ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung stürzt Flash dann aber auch sehr oft ab. Je nach Video.

Die meiste Zeit versuche ich dann bei Youtube sofort zu schauen und HTML5 aktiviert zu haben so das ich kein Flashplugin benötige.

Haben andere Flash-Anwendungen bei dir Ton?

Grüße

Chris

----------

## tazinblack

sorry, mein Fehler

```
equery l firefox-bin

 * Searching for firefox-bin ...

[IP-] [  ] www-client/firefox-bin-24.1.1:0

equery l adobe-flash

 * Searching for adobe-flash ...

[IP-] [  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.335:0

equery l google-chrome

 * Searching for google-chrome ...

[IP-] [  ] www-client/google-chrome-32.0.1700.77_p1-r1:0

```

Auf Clipfish mit Flash hab ich keinen Sound, weder mit Firefox noch mit Chrome.

Youtube Flash Videos hängen sich nach ein paar Sekunden auf im Firefox. Ich hab versucht mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung abzuschalten, das ändert aber nichts.

Youtube und Chrome läuft ohne Ton. Da wird i.d.R. aber HTML5 genutzt.

Der Flashplayer hat diese Flags

```
emerge -pv adobe-flash 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.335  USE="kde sse2 (-debug) (-selinux)" ABI_X86="64 -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Meinst Du ich sollte mal das restliche ABI Zeugs zuschalten?

----------

## tazinblack

Hab jetzt mal ein wenig nachgeforscht und rumprobiert:

firefox-bin und 64 Bit selbst gebauter firefox.

Jeweils in Kombinationen mit 32 und 64 Bit flashplayer.

Sowohl mit als auch ohne nspluginwrapper.

Auch mit und ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung.

Egal wie ichs drehe und wende, es schmiert immer der flashplayer ab. 

Und in chrome gibts definitiv keinen Ton.

Das ist wohl die Rache meines besonderen Freundes für all jene, welche kein Pulseaudio installieren wollen und die verschiedenen *Kits auch nur unter Schmerzen ertragen können.

By the way -> Link

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich tapse auch nur im Dunkeln aber..

1. Firefox aus einem Terminal heraus starten und hoffen das Flash (oder Firefox) irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen ans Terminal weitergibt.

2. Schau mal in das tolle, aktuelle wiki.gentoo.org - ALSA

3. Auch wenn ich glaube das die anderen Tipps besser sind... hast du als 64 Bit System auch app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs installiert? Wenn nicht Probiere das mal :D

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du eventuell mehrere Soundkarten im Rechner?

Falls ja, dann nutzt du für deine Browser eventuell nicht die richtige.

Magst mal die Ausgabe von 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

und

aplay -l
```

 posten?

Zudem schau auch mal im phonon welche Karte für dein kde genutzt wird (die auf der der Sound funktioniert).

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hast du eventuell mehrere Soundkarten im Rechner?
> 
> Falls ja, dann nutzt du für deine Browser eventuell nicht die richtige.
> 
> Magst mal die Ausgabe von 
> ...

 

Sorry für die Verzögerung.

Also das wars! Warum auch immer hat die Kiste zwei Soundkarten. 

Eine die nur Midi hat und eine für den Rest. Komischerweise ist die mit Midi die erste.

Hab die Reihenfolge entsprechend dem Guide aus der vorigen Antwort mittels Treiber im Kernel in Kombination mit Kernelparameter umgedreht.

Jetzt schmiert auch der Flashplayer nicht mehr ab.

Danke für Eure Tipps!

----------

